# Wensen guitar



## cycro27 (Sep 23, 2007)

Any word or review for this guitar????

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brand-New-Electr...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

You think its better then the Les Paul Special II (I know im pathetic still no guitar, not enough money STILL ARGGHH:frown


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Personally, I would avoid this one. Only reference I could find was another forum and someone said they had problems with buzzing on the frets. It could be just a set up problem or it could be a not so straight neck.
Regardless he said he paid 60 bucks for it.
If you can't try it out, you might be taking a big risk.


----------



## cycro27 (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah I think I'll go with an alternative


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually met the distributor for this product at the MIAC show back in Aug. The price pretty much reflects the quality of these guitars. Its a very cheap Chinese made product.


----------



## cycro27 (Sep 23, 2007)

Have any of you had any experience or have an opinion on this guitar?

http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--SVTSSL3PAK

It got some pretty good reviews and looks pretty nice too. Or do you guys think its safer to go with the epiphone???


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its probably not what you want to hear, but, if I was you, I'd keep saving for something decent. My first thought when I looked at that ad was "That looks like a piece of junk". In my opinion you'd be better looking for something used with some name recognition ie an Epiphone, a PRS SE etc. Theres nothing guaranteed to put you off of playing and practising than a cheap POS guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There's got to be a music store in Brampton where you can spend an hour or so noodling on different guitars.


----------



## cycro27 (Sep 23, 2007)

I go to long and msquades but I can't "noodle" around for long :'( cause my parents bugging me to leave. One day I'll go down there alon then FINALLY get the this damn guitar.


----------



## MCDuster (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I'll go out on a limb and add a positive experience with the Wenson guitars. I purchased 2; a Les Paul copy and a semi hollow body. Both were very decent. The neck was straight and was able to setup to my taste. They were very playable.
For the price they are a very nice guitar. These guitars are for the amateur noodler and bedroom player. Serious guitar players would probably look elsewhere. I've seen and played more expensive guitars that didn't justify the price difference.

just an opinion.


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

MCDuster said:


> Well I'll go out on a limb and add a positive experience with the Wenson guitars. I purchased 2; a Les Paul copy and a semi hollow body. Both were very decent. The neck was straight and was able to setup to my taste. They were very playable.
> For the price they are a very nice guitar. These guitars are for the amateur noodler and bedroom player. Serious guitar players would probably look elsewhere. I've seen and played more expensive guitars that didn't justify the price difference.
> 
> just an opinion.



What would you compare them to? I'm very tempted sometimes to order one just because of the price, but then I'm afraid I'd get what I paid for...a cheap guitar! On the other hand, I haven't been playing guitar that long, and I'm not sure I'd even know a guitar was bad, at least not in terms of sound and playability. Who knows, maybe it deserves a chance... Anyone know how long Wensen has been around? More to the point, does anyone know which factory they are coming out of? You may be getting the same thing that you are paying much more for with a name brand on it...


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I want a guitar with "Electric Liftings"

Andy


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I've played half a dozen Wensens and out of that one was playable and about half could have been made playable with a little work. For $200 you can get a Samick or Austin from a store that'll set it up and give you a warranty.

Edit - now that I think about it, can't you get a Hamm for that price range?


----------

